
LibreOffice RTF Vulnerability - based2
http://blog.talosintel.com/2016/06/vulnerability-spotlight-libreoffice-rtf.html
======
based2
[https://www.libreoffice.org/about-
us/security/advisories/cve...](https://www.libreoffice.org/about-
us/security/advisories/cve-2016-4324/)

